# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2022)

So, a few weeks ago, I asked "When you don't have any projects going on what types of skills do you work on?" And that surprised a few of ya's. so, with that outa the way, how about this one....

*How many different woodworking projects do you typically have going on at the same time?*




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
I am coming to the realization that my hobby isn’t so much 'woodworking' as it is 'collecting wood' that I look at.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 20, 2022)

4 to 10. Couple of boxes for cordless hole punches, couple sheets of plywood in a camper floor, water bowl set ups for the rabbit warren, and the inside of the house when I get a few minutes here and there. Not to mention the projects that are drawn and not yet started.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 20, 2022)

Usually only 2. Something on the lathe and then some flat work or scroll saw project.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2022)

When I make boxes I usually make 10-20 at a time. Next project is redo bathroom this winter. cabinets to build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2022)

ripjack13 is awesome....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 20, 2022)

I missed the pre-cursor question. But my projects are nearly always driven by a specific need, and combine that with limited work space, I usually only have a single project going at any time. Although since I started making those guitars I've had at least one of those in progress for the last year and a half, in addition to the other smaller woodworking projects I did. Right now I have two new boxes in progress (plus the 3rd guitar) for which I don't really have a specific need, probably become Christmas present. I just needed to use up some wood that was taking up too much space. But there's always several ideas pinging around in my head like bumblebees in a beer can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> ripjack13 is awesome....


I thought we decided to not say that out loud?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> missed the pre-cursor question.


I linked it in the question or just look for QotW #41

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 20, 2022)

It depends on how you want to count them.

Furniture/larger projects, usually only 1 or 2 at a time. Sometimes more than that.

Turning projects. Let's not go there. There are lots and lots of things at various points of progress. And I haven't even done any turning in a long time - many of those started turning projects came along with when we moved three years ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 20, 2022)

Depends on the week or the need—here lately it’s been projects working with wood, as for coiny? 3-5.
I actually got into the shop just to listen to my lathe…
On another note ( from above)— I didn’t know cordless _hole punchers _needed boxes other than for the shells??
I like the .45 size.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Nov 20, 2022)

This time of year, more than I want depending on how you count them. Ornaments for everybody, toys/gifts for all the "greats" numerous other holiday themed knick knacks, double digit bowls and other forms trying to finish up. Tough this time of year as too cold to finish outside, so everything is constantly being moved between house and shed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> ripjack13 is awesome....





Mike1950 said:


> ripjack13 is awesome....


Awesome ehhh, full of it absolutely.
Damn computer was weird today with WB . Will check tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Depends on the week or the need—here lately it’s been projects working with wood, as for coiny? 3-5.
> I actually got into the shop just to listen to my lathe…
> On another note ( from above)— I didn’t know cordless _hole punchers _needed boxes other than for the shells??
> I like the .45 size.


I like the 9, but used the 22 more than anything. I got a fancy ruger. So did wife. So cheap and fun to shoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I like the 9, but used the 22 more than anything. I got a fancy ruger. So did wife. So cheap and fun to shoot.


Agree on the .22, bought a Browning many years ago for just those reasons - fun and cheap. Also effective on coons and possums that invade the shed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 20, 2022)

David Hill said:


> Depends on the week or the need—here lately it’s been projects working with wood, as for coiny? 3-5.
> I actually got into the shop just to listen to my lathe…
> On another note ( from above)— I didn’t know cordless _hole punchers _needed boxes other than for the shells??
> I like the .45 size.


The boxes are for Storage and maybe display. Family gift request for relatives twice removed. One is a Glock something or other and the other is a hellcat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 20, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The boxes are for Storage and maybe display. Family gift request for relatives twice removed. One is a Glock something or other and the other is a hellcat.


Was actually just joking-….. great to know that others think like I do.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Nov 20, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I like the 9, but used the 22 more than anything. I got a fancy ruger. So did wife. So cheap and fun to shoot.



Also agreed on the 22. My Browning Buckmark w/ a red dot is probably my favorite thing to shoot. Nice thing about 22 is the kids can handle it well too. Youngest doesn't care much for shooting yet, but the oldest loves getting out and putting holes in targets or making steel ring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2022)

I've got a ruger single six 22 if I want to shoot cheap. It also has the extra cylinder in 22 mag. 
But my browning bdm 9 mm is my favorite.
Ruger redhawk 44 mag is just too expensive to shoot anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 21, 2022)

Before I moved to Texas in my shop I would commonly have 25 or more things in progress at one time. From bowls in various stages of drying, finishing, etc., to handles, to cutting boards, to game boards, to household wood projects, I always seem to have a boatload of things underway. For turnings, I actually created a spreadsheet to track progress through to completion, and ultimate destination for those items I give away. When my shop is up and running here in Texas, I will be able to expand operations, enabling me to have even more projects occurring concurrently. Looking at the bigger picture, I have developed a project to-do list which captures the idea concept origination for future projects, which includes things like carts to be used in my new workshop that is nearing completion. I can easily envision a time when I will have 100s of woodworking projects underway at any one point in time. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 21, 2022)

How ever many I'm actually working on plus one.

I started a bedside table as an anniversary gift to my wife about 15 years ago. Some beautiful quilted maple from @Mike1950 for the top, some very nice tight curly maple boards for the aprons and drawer front. It was early days, and I thought I knew the limits of my skills, so I bought duplicate parts in poplar for me to make my mistakes and learn what I was about to do without screwing up the good stuff.

I was right about the limits of my skills at the time, what I grossly overestimated was the limit of my attention span. Got as far as tapering the practice-run legs, then got distracted - didn't even get as far as cutting a mortise in any of them. They (and the rest of the boards) are still sitting on the shelf waiting. I did glue up the top though - maybe I'll cut it to final size and smooth it in time for our next anniversary.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 21, 2022)

Without actually counting,I’d say I’ve got about 14,329 pieces waiting to be turned into something.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 21, 2022)

Not even going to hazard a count of things waiting to be made into something! Still have most of the stuff I have traded for on woodbarter hanging round. Been toying with the idea of making small finger tops out of some of the hybrid off cuts. Made a couple trial tops from scrap lying in the floor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 21, 2022)

Need more wood Frank?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 21, 2022)

Whatcha got?  
I slowed myself down yesterday while trimming a blank. Rolled through the cut and found a knuckle in the way of my band saw. Wasn't the prettiest skinning job I've seen but it sure went fast...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 21, 2022)

Ouch! Hope it wasn't bad

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 21, 2022)

.... or we could say it didn't happen without pictures...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 22, 2022)

duncsuss said:


> How ever many I'm actually working on plus one.
> 
> I started a bedside table as an anniversary gift to my wife about 15 years ago. Some beautiful quilted maple from @Mike1950 for the top, some very nice tight curly maple boards for the aprons and drawer front. It was early days, and I thought I knew the limits of my skills, so I bought duplicate parts in poplar for me to make my mistakes and learn what I was about to do without screwing up the good stuff.
> 
> I was right about the limits of my skills at the time, what I grossly overestimated was the limit of my attention span. Got as far as tapering the practice-run legs, then got distracted - didn't even get as far as cutting a mortise in any of them. They (and the rest of the boards) are still sitting on the shelf waiting. I did glue up the top though - maybe I'll cut it to final size and smooth it in time for our next anniversary.


It would be quite a pleasant surprise to provide the finished piece for the next important event. Its going to be a pretty piece using all of the skills that you have acquired over the years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

